# Exist at the FreeBSD and OpenBSD source codes comments that says, 'Does this belong here?'?



## Deleted member 53988 (Feb 5, 2018)

In the past was found at the FreeBSD and OpenBSD source code comments that said, 'Does this belong here?':


```
FreeBSD 5.4-RELEASE i386 GENERIC 
haeleth@guthlac$ pwd 
/usr/src/sys 
haeleth@guthlac$ find . -name *.c -or -name *.h -exec grep "belong here" {} \; 
* XXX doesn't really belong here I guess... 
* This doesn't really belong here, but I can't think of a better 
* XXX doesn't really belong here I guess... 
* XXX FIXME: probably does not belong here 
* XXX FIXME: probably does not belong here 
/* XXX FIXME this does not belong here */ 
* XXX these don't really belong here; but for now they're
```



```
openbsd/* -R 
openbsd/src/sys/dev/ic/lpt.c:/* XXX does not belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/dev/isa/wt.c:/* XXX: These don't belong here really */ 
openbsd/src/sys/dev/isa/mcd.c:/* XXX does not belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/dev/usb/ulpt.c:/* XXX This does not belong here. */ 
openbsd/src/sys/dev/sbus/cs4231.c:      /* XXX doesn't really belong here... */ 
openbsd/src/sys/ufs/lfs/lfs_vnops.c:    /* this doesn't belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_vnops.c:    /* this doesn't belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/ufs/ext2fs/ext2fs_vnops.c:      /* this doesn't belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/uvm/uvm_glue.c: * XXXCDC: do these really belong here? 
openbsd/src/sys/arch/vax/vsa/lk201.c: * Initialize the mouse.  (Doesn't really belong here.) 
openbsd/src/sys/arch/alpha/tc/scc.c: * XXX does not really belong here. 
openbsd/src/sys/arch/sparc/dev/cs4231.c:        /* XXX doesn't really belong here... */ 
openbsd/src/sys/arch/sparc/include/ctlreg.h:/* XXX: does not belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/arch/mac68k/mac68k/machdep.c:/* Does this belong here? */ 
openbsd/src/sys/netbt/bt.h: * XXX FIXME: probably does not belong here 
openbsd/src/sys/netbt/bt.h: * XXX FIXME: probably does not belong here 
openbsd/src/sys/netbt/rfcomm_var.h:/* XXX FIXME this does not belong here */ 
openbsd/src/sys/netccitt/x25.h:#define IEEEPROTO_802LLC 3       /* doesn't belong here */
```


Currently exist  at the FreeBSD and OpenBSD source codes  comments that says, 'Does this belong here?'.

If exist currently at the FreeBSD and OpenBSD source codes comments that says, 'Does this belong here?', I probably will add code in FreeBSD and OpenBSD source codes that inspire confidence.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ninja_Root, you know we've spoken before, my opinion of you, and you even follow me here.

I don't want to see you get banned, but if you start that nonsense here that's exactly what's going to happen. And you know what I mean.

Is that what you want? Because I see it coming...


----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Feb 5, 2018)

Trihexagonal, I do not want to be banned.

I wanted to post this topic here before I was absent from the FreeBSD Forums temporarily or permanently to take a bachelors degree in computer science.

I posted this topic here because I will probably have better answers than the answers that were posted in LinuxQuestions.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

Please provide a link to your LinuxQuestions thread.

Anyway, I think you know that this indicates that probably most of these files have been reviewed, and comments like these indicate that somebody thought that things might be improved.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ninja_Root said:


> Trihexagonal, I do not want to be banned.



Good.



Ninja_Root said:


> I wanted to post this topic here before I was absent from the FreeBSD Forums temporarily or permanently to take a bachelors degree in computer science.
> 
> I posted this topic here because I will probably have better answers than the answers that were posted in LinuxQuestions.



You know as well as I do that cynwulf already debunked these claims as being copy and pasted from a 2005 Slashdot article.

So don't make yourself look less intelligent than you are.


----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Feb 5, 2018)

Snurg, the name that I use in Linux Questions is pompous ninja, the link that you asked me to provide is this: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5815737#post5815737


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ninja_Root said:


> Snurg, the name that I use in Linux Questions is pompous ninja, the link that you asked me to provide is this: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5815737#post5815737



Ninja_Root, Don't Press Your Luck. Get me?

I seriously doubt SirDice likes you as much as I do.


----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Feb 5, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Ninja_Root, Don't Press Your Luck. Get me?
> 
> I seriously doubt SirDice likes you as much as I do.



Trihexagonal, I will be banned because I replied to the Snurg?


----------



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

Ninja_Root
You could try a `grep -R "belong here" /usr/src/sys/*` yourself on current versions and find out if any of these comments indicates some actual problem.

I would advise you to restrict yourself to constructive posting. Trolling will get you banned in every quality forum.

Anyway, this makes me wonder whether the term pompous windbag inspired you to choose such an account name?


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 5, 2018)

Ignoring all the personal banter above (which I don't understand) ...

Instead of asking on a forum whether these comments exist (and making us do your homework), why don't you download the source code (it's easy to find, can be installed on a FreeBSD system) and look yourself?

Above you say "I probably will add code in FreeBSD and OpenBSD source codes that inspire confidence."  Unfortunately, I can't understand the meaning of your sentence; there seems to be a grammar problem, perhaps due to translation.  Please explain that question more carefully.  But in general, the presence or absence of such comments does neither create nor destroy confidence in the system.  It's a question of coding and collaboration style, whether "to-do" comments are left in the source, or whether to-do items are tracked in separate systems outside the source base.  Hardly any system is ever completely done, most source code bases have things that can be improved or organized better, and that includes many to-do items, such as moving certain parts of the code elsewhere.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

Try searching for "dragons" 

`grep -nri dragons /usr/src/`


----------

